# My little day trip pics.



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

So first outing for the new cam trying to find a decent setting for various scenes think as an overall the I-ISO (Intelligent-ISO) Setting seems best.

Went up to oban lovely day 100 mile drive used quarter of a tank of petrol :doublesho mostly B roads so was mega pleased at that

Had some fish and chips with some stokes real tomato sauce wow i am in love makes heinz seems crap lol

Anyway some pics of the day mostly from the harbour and a posing shot lol


----------



## MickCTR (Mar 4, 2006)

That looks great, i'm very interested in this I-ISO. I was in Oban a couple of months ago with the CTR, had a lovely day. Its a really nice place. I followed the road round past the church in pic 3 and found a really nice little beach, completely deserted. I'll try and sort some pics!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Intellegent ISO Control also prevents blurring caused by subject motion, which was not preventable by MEGA O.I.S.
When Venus Engine III detects a moving subject, it automatically controls the ISO sensitivity and shutter speed according to the detected motion.

On other words it was bloody windy and came in handy even with OIS (optical image stabiliser) on.


----------



## MickCTR (Mar 4, 2006)

Thats impressive, i'll have to make do with MegaO.I.S for the time being lol!


----------



## gerry connelly (Nov 16, 2006)

That looks like a lovely day there Grizzle....believe me further north it's been like an autumn day with a cold wind as well....long time since I've been in Oban


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Wow, what a beautiful part of the country, makes me want to drive up there right now, nice pics!


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

Neil_S said:


> Wow, what a beautiful part of the country, makes me want to drive up there right now, nice pics!


The whole of Bonnie Scotland is beautiful Neil!

We need to encourage more cross-border meets.

Glad you managed to get the sun that day Graham. Hope you also drank lots of water

Nice drive to Oban as well.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

SURFERROSA said:


> Glad you managed to get the sun that day Graham. Hope you also drank lots of water
> 
> Nice drive to Oban as well.


Drive up was stunning, i opted for some Pear Kopperberg cider with lunch :lol: lol


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Great pics ! Me and the Wife are still aggresively trying to find a house to buy in thr Burnisland / Dagety Bay / Kinghorn area Then We can explore all the bueties of Scotland ! Thanks for the pics it just Means We have to look harder !! :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Very nice pics there! Looks great weather for the west coats there as well, no rain!  Isn't Scotland's scenery great?


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

very nice pictures.


----------



## Maz (Feb 25, 2007)

Really great pics Grizzle ... the sea looks cold!

Maz x


----------



## astra-bertone (Mar 16, 2007)

ive never seen oban looking so nice


----------



## Versoman (Jan 6, 2006)

great pics grizzle, still regret not taking a risk and going up to oban with the mrs Job (bank)

Stayed down south:lol: and had kids

any glencoe fans / pics just love the place / scenery


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

thanks all for the nice comments :>

The scenery was amazing fresh air was good too instead ofcity smog all day!

Glencoe looks a certain bet for our next road trip although its the Trusckfest this weekend for me.

Graham


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

You should take a trip up to St Andrews and work your way down the coast, did that trip last week, i'll post up pics if i can be bothered.

Oh and pop into the Anstruther fish bar, officially the best fish and chip shop in Scotland, well worth the long wait!


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

S-X-I said:


> You should take a trip up to St Andrews and work your way down the coast, did that trip last week, i'll post up pics if i can be bothered.
> 
> Oh and pop into the Anstruther fish bar, officially the best fish and chip shop in Scotland, well worth the long wait!


Last week I was over there. Popped in twice to the chippy and was dissapointed both times with the size of fish although it was nice.


----------



## juls (Apr 24, 2006)

The guy in the picture looks like a gimp!!!:wave: :lol:


----------



## 190Evoluzione (Jun 27, 2007)

The views look lovely (Oban / Skye / Kintyre and surrounding areas are incredible), but you should try opening up 1/3 or 2/3 of a stop when
shooting into the sun. 
Your pics are very dense, and underexposed.
They're also making me a bit seasick...


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

haha Puke over there then

Thanks for that i did think they were very under exposed my self and mostly the reason i posted up was for tips etc from yourself.

So thanks again


----------



## powelly (Aug 9, 2007)

Stunning, I love Oban. My Missus auntie lives about 15 miles from Oban in a place called Airds bay, it`s just down the road from Taynuilt, her house looks out across a loch Awe with Ben Cruachan in the background.


----------



## Timmo (Mar 21, 2006)

nice pics grizz!
cracking location! just love drives that bring youout in places like that!
the boat in the 4th pic up fom last looks to be the same as ours! (Dehler 34)


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> haha Puke over there then
> 
> Thanks for that i did think they were very under exposed my self and mostly the reason i posted up was for tips etc from yourself.
> 
> So thanks again


Looks like a stunning place, and I'd like to visit some time.

A couple of points as you have asked for tips:

1. take your time a little more and check for level horizons etc. All your shots slope left to right, so be aware you are tilting by whatever way you are holding the camera. You can crop afterwards but then lose something on the edges, so take more time to study the viewfinder before pressing the button. Also make sure you LOOK for anything like the lamposts out of the head etc as we usually only see those afterwards....

2. Underexposure is caused by trying to take a picture where there is a very high level of contrast. Unlike our eyes, digital sensors (more so even than film) cant capture both the brightest and darkest tones in the scene at the same time. In this case, your camera has set the exposure to record the bright areas without them becoming 'blown out' patches of white with no detail in them. You will therefore have darker areas that are too dark, as has happened a few times. The solution - difficult on a compact camera, but best to avoid high contrast scenes eg bright sky, dark water, t-shirts etc. There is nothing else that can be done other than use of filters to darken bright areas of a scene or clever editing afterwards with software to combine multiple exposures etc. Standing in front of bright sky, sea etc is always going to result in you looking like you're in shadow or standing in front of a bright white sheet....unless you choose to use flash etc. It is also why midday on sunny days etc is thought of the worst time for photography, as it makes these high contrast scenes almost unavoidable, as well as giving harsh shadows etc.

3. Intelligent ISO - be careful not to be fooled by this. It doesnt offer you anything in reality. All it does is make the sensor more light sensitive when it 'thinks' the shutter speed is going to be too low to safely take a shot without blur from camera shake. In cameras with small sensors, eg compacts rather than dSLR's, an unavoidable fact is that as sensor sensitivity increases they introduce a lot of digital noise into the image. This might not be an issue in small and low res shots for the web,but try and blow one up and print it and you will likely find lots of fine noise appearing in your shots, and in some instances and cameras, make them totally unusable. Most OIS systems work well as they either move part of the lens or the sensor and so can actually compensate for movement of the camera, while changing the ISO just fiddles with the image quality, and you will reduce the quality of your shots. IMHO Intelligent ISO is a marketing trick wheras a quality OIS system is worth its weight in gold.

4. Composition - I noticed in most shots your horizons or other subjects were close to the centre of the image. You may have heard of the 'rule of thirds' but simply put it means that images are visually more appealing when the main subjects of the image are placed 1/3 of the way into the frame eg 1/3 from the top or bottom or 1/3 from an edge. If you have a horizon or harbour wall etc then try arranging it along one of these lines. If you have a person or boat etc then try and place it where these lines cross eg 1/3 of the way from an edge AND 1/3 way from the top or bottom. If I have confused you then Google 'Rule of Thirds' for much better explanations.

Hope you dont mind the feedback and feel free to ignore it as you choose but a few seconds more time and technique on many of your pictures would have really made them stand out IMHO, especially in such a great location.

Look froward to seeing more shots - by the way, what camera do you have?

Damon


----------



## PulseTurbo (Aug 2, 2007)

Quarter of a tank for 100 miles? That's not bad! I got about 40 miles out of quarter of a tank the other day! Maybe less even.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> Looks like a stunning place, and I'd like to visit some time.
> 
> A couple of points as you have asked for tips:
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for the reply :thumb: really appreciated.

Its nothing spectacular Panasonic Lumix FX10

Just recently got a 4gb SDHC card for it another spare battery and case.

thanks again graham


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

great little camera - just got my father-in-law one, and could do with one for my wife to carry around as well. Good luck with it.


----------

